# Going in to be Monitored



## Babysaurus (May 28, 2012)

have felt less movement the last few days, which may or may not be heat, and having more lower blood sugars (nothing dramatic though) than normal so am off shortly to get monitored for a bit. 
Will post if I can (I am not sure as it will be via my phone). Wish us luck!


----------



## Babysaurus (May 28, 2012)

ps it was under the instructions of my DSN, I was still wondering if I was just being a bit neurotic


----------



## KateR (May 28, 2012)

Good luck. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

Good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## rachelha (May 28, 2012)

Will be thinking of you.  By far better to possibky be a little neurotic than to miss something.


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2012)

BS all the best good luck xx


----------



## RuthieG (May 28, 2012)

Good luck to you and mini-Babysaurus

If you can't be neurotic now then when can you be?

Will be thinking of you as the week goes by


----------



## Monkey (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. Hope you're getting on ok.


----------



## HappyHelen (May 28, 2012)

Good luck - will be thinking of you. X


----------



## Twitchy (May 28, 2012)

Thinking of you - just remember baby being a bit early is not necessarily a problem. Take care. Xxx


----------



## allana (May 28, 2012)

Thinking of you x


----------



## newbs (May 28, 2012)

Hope all is ok.


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 28, 2012)

Want to add my well wishes to you! Hope all is well in Camp Babysaurus!


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 29, 2012)

Good luck, if they talk about inducing ask if you can hand express some milk for when baby is first born, it will start your body getting ready for birth and breast feeding. They think it was one of the reasons I was able to give birth andnot end up in c section.


----------



## Twitchy (May 29, 2012)

Hope things are ok Babysaurus - thinking of you. Xx


----------

